# CWM backup and wipe error sd ext



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

While I was preparing to install the latest official nightly I got a couple of weird lines in my backup process and after my cache wipe. please see the screen shot. Note the line through the sd card line is a reflection from the camera. Any thoughts on this would be helpful.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

All looks normal to me. What's your question?


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

It just looked strange to see that and I don't remember seeing it before. Recently I tried flashing TWRP 2.0 and the download was good with matching checksums, but it didn't work and kept hanging when booting. Also, it was causing CWM to hang after that so I had to get rid of it. I deleted the ulmage and that seemed to clear up the problems, but I just hope this isn't a by product of that which will come back and bite me at some point. So my question is, is this normal? Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> It just looked strange to see that and I don't remember seeing it before. Recently I tried flashing TWRP 2.0 and the download was good with matching checksums, but it didn't work and kept hanging when booting. Also, it was causing CWM to hang after that so I had to get rid of it. I deleted the ulmage and that seemed to clear up the problems, but I just hope this isn't a by product of that which will come back and bite me at some point. So my question is, is this normal? Thanks


You may not be aware that there is limited space in the boot folder and trying to install TWRP may have exceeded the available space. CWM is used on devices that have external SD cards, but since the TP does not, that is why it says skipping backup of Ext-Sd. Same thing when wiping Dalvik cache.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

thank you bery much.


----------

